# Master Chef 2: vince Tiziana



## admin (23 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo il successo dello scorso anno, torna Master Chef. In esclusiva su Sky Uno HD


----------



## Ale (23 Ottobre 2012)

Su Cielo non resiste nulla...anche se non credo che le emittenti si faranno la guerra per rubare la trasmissione di Briatore


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Io specificherei che si tratta della versione Italiana (; cmq lo guarderò quasi sicuramente.


----------



## yelle (23 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io specificherei che si tratta della versione Italiana (; cmq lo guarderò quasi sicuramente.


ah, ecco, mi stavo domandando perchè la seconda serie, che mi pare che quella americana sia alla terza XD


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo in qualche Vidoz 2


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Speriamo in qualche Vidoz 2



Ahahahahah magari tornasse proprio LUI!


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma i giudici saranno sempre i soliti 3?


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sìsì, sempre gli stessi


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Bastianich avrà migliorato l'italiano?!?! Lol


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Speriamo in qualche Vidoz 2



Ahahahahahhaahhaahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2012)

non su cielo? Cavolo! Per quanto riguarda la terza americana invece si sa niente?


----------



## drama 84 (14 Dicembre 2012)

ma il tizio che ha proposto gli spaghetti al pomodoro su vassoio d'argento!?

il lanciatore di piatti(vassoi) e tornato


----------



## smallball (14 Dicembre 2012)

ho visto le prime 2 puntate li trovo veramente in forma....grandi giudici!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



drama 84 ha scritto:


> ma il tizio che ha proposto gli spaghetti al pomodoro su vassoio d'argento!?
> 
> il lanciatore di piatti(vassoi) e tornato



ha fatto come gordon ahahahhahahahhaaah


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2012)

Credo che a breve saranno pure su Youtube


----------



## Ale (14 Dicembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> ma il tizio che ha proposto gli spaghetti al pomodoro su vassoio d'argento!?
> 
> il lanciatore di piatti(vassoi) e tornato



ahaha


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma Bastianich avrà migliorato l'italiano?!?! Lol



Devi guardare la versione americana in cui si auto-doppia in italiano. SPETTACOLO.


----------



## Ale (14 Dicembre 2012)

indimenticabile quel " gomitolo " di pasta..ha fatto imbestialire pure barbieri, uno che certe scenate non le fa mai.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Dicembre 2012)

Il tizio che disegna i mostri mi sembra quello più preparato finora... Vedremo nella prova delle cipolle


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Stasera seconda puntata. Ma c'è un modo per guardarlo su internet? Io devo ancora vedere la prima puntata. Sul sito ci sono solamente delle sintesi, mi pare


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stasera seconda puntata. Ma c'è un modo per guardarlo su internet? Io devo ancora vedere la prima puntata. Sul sito ci sono solamente delle sintesi, mi pare



anche io le cercavo su youtube qualche giorno fa ma non ho trovato nulla, per ora. 

su sky son riuscita fin'ora a vedere un pezzo di replica (era già iniziata da parecchio), ma volevo riguardarmi la puntata intera con calma.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sì anche io. Vorrei vederlo con calma di sera quando voglio


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2012)

grandissime le 2 puntate di stasera


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Dicembre 2012)

penso che dovrò aspettare le repliche su cielo(se mai le faranno)


----------



## DannySa (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stasera seconda puntata. Ma c'è un modo per guardarlo su internet? Io devo ancora vedere la prima puntata. Sul sito ci sono solamente delle sintesi, mi pare



Le ho riviste oggi dall'una in poi mi sa, di sera non saprei se le rifanno vedere.


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2012)

quanto speravo che uscisse quella dei due mariti, mi sta proprio sul ...


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2012)

"Questo fa schifo, questo fa schifo..toh Via!"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il tizio che disegna i mostri mi sembra quello più preparato finora... Vedremo nella prova delle cipolle



niente cipolle quest'anno. Patate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

su sky uno danno due puntate a settimana..


----------



## Bawert (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> quanto speravo che uscisse quella dei due mariti, mi sta proprio sul ...



Daiana?

Epico Bastianich: "Questo fa schifo, questo fa ancora più schifo"


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Daiana?
> 
> Epico Bastianich: "Questo fa schifo, questo fa ancora più schifo"


si

non a caso hanno proprio segato quel tizio che si e' preso lo scazzo di bastianich


----------



## franko1986 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche io le cercavo su youtube qualche giorno fa ma non ho trovato nulla, per ora.
> 
> su sky son riuscita fin'ora a vedere un pezzo di replica (era già iniziata da parecchio), ma volevo riguardarmi la puntata intera con calma.


Non hai my Sky? Sull'On Demand è disponibile la puntata intera.


----------



## franko1986 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> si
> 
> non a caso hanno proprio segato quel tizio che si e' preso lo scazzo di bastianich


Bhé dai, quella pappetta era oscena.


----------



## Liuke (22 Dicembre 2012)

Su sky quando faranno la 5a?


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2012)

ogni giovedi serà. quinta e sesta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



franko1986 ha scritto:


> Bhé dai, quella pappetta era oscena.



si si, rivedendola in effetti, pure barbieri era incazzato


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2012)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Non hai my Sky? Sull'On Demand è disponibile la puntata intera.



no, ho sky hd e basta. 

cmq stasera ho la tv libera e lo sto vedendo in diretta. 
non pensavo che così tanti aspiranti masterchef avessero tutte quelle difficoltà a fare l'uovo in camicia.  nessuno faceva il vortice dell'acqua


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che razza di asini, dai. Nessuno che sa fare la besciamella ^____^


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2012)

"questo piatto....sembra un pezzo di m.erda" by Mr Finezza


----------



## Bawert (28 Dicembre 2012)

Non sono neanche riusciti a cuocere decentemente del riso.
Poi la sfida dell'imitazione é stata oscena: piatti veramente squallidi.
Guido:"Aò, non son mica cinese, non so bono a copià"


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sono impazziti? Come hanno fatto a buttare fuori Regina?!?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno lo sta guardando ?


----------



## Liuke (3 Gennaio 2013)

io me le vedo domani con mooolta calma....on demand ftw


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qualcuno lo sta guardando ?



io...spettacolare


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Io pure me la guardo domani


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Regina non sapeva cucinare
Comunque mai visto Cracco così incazzato come stasera


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Regina non sapeva cucinare
> Comunque mai visto Cracco così incazzato come stasera



Dai non era male. Lì dentro c'è molto di peggio. Poi c'aveva pure la parlata Sexy


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

programma spettacolare!!i giudici a volte sono proprio ********


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2013)

bastianich ne ha sparate parecchie a sto giro 

Peccato per letizia, non sa cucinare ma almeno era carina!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

si si, anche secondo me hanno sbagliato con regina.


----------



## Bawert (4 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Regina non sapeva cucinare
> Comunque mai visto Cracco così incazzato come stasera



Marika:"Le patate col riso non sono male"
Cracco:"Fanno ******"


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2013)

cmq si stanno delineando i candidati alla vittoria finale . io tifo vincenzo, anche il perito informatico quello che ha vinto l'invention test ieri sembra bravo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Gennaio 2013)

La Lepre incontra le more ... e more


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Basta che non esca Marika e sono a posto io, comunque spettacolo Bastianich col suo italiano scarso che commenta la lepre di Federico


----------



## Barragan (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cmq si stanno delineando i candidati alla vittoria finale . io tifo vincenzo



Tifi uno che non esiste? LOL
Io tifo Nicola (lavapiatti) e Andrea (informatico).
Spero che escano al prossimo giro Tiziana (l'avvocato), Agnese (la piagnona) e Ivan (lo scarso).


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

La prossima secondo me esce la 50 enne con i 2 mariti, non ricordo il nome


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La prossima secondo me esce la 50 enne con i 2 mariti, non ricordo il nome



oddio. com'e' ridicola quella 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Barragan ha scritto:


> Tifi uno che non esiste? LOL
> Io tifo Nicola (lavapiatti) e Andrea (informatico).
> Spero che escano al prossimo giro Tiziana (l'avvocato), Agnese (la piagnona) e Ivan (lo scarso).



Maurizio intendevo dire


----------



## Barragan (4 Gennaio 2013)

Maurizio è bravo, sembra che sia il vincitore già annunciato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Gennaio 2013)

di fenomeni non mi sembra di vederne ed infatti non vedo nessuno che spicchi rispetto agli altri!il pressure test è una ****** per me!! rischia di andare a casa gente brava a dispetto di scarsoni incredibili!!ivan ad esempio non so come faccia ancora ad essere dentro

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Barragan ha scritto:


> Maurizio è bravo, sembra che sia il vincitore già annunciato.



è sempre un pò in ombra


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ivan non è mica il siciliano con quella parlata stranissima? per me si poteva mandare a casa lui piuttosto che Letizia.
Tra l'altro Cracco l'ha pure preso per il ***o 
Giorgio è rimasto anche troppo, sembrava proprio a disagio soprattutto quando gli mettevano pressione, si scioglieva


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2013)

non funZiona


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2013)

mai visto cracco incazzato come ieri sera. 

cmq mi piace troppo quando sfotte l'avvocato.


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non funZiona



Bastianich poi, tutte le volte che apre bocca potresti creare una [cit.] 
Questo piatto sembra e ssaggia come un pezzo di m...a [cit.]  (il leprotto di Federico)


----------



## Bawert (5 Gennaio 2013)

Maurizio é nettamente una spanna sopra a tutti.
Daiana, Ivan, Tiziana hanno già un piede fuori.
Anche a me piace Cracco quando sfotte l'avvocato


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Maurizio ricorda molto Danny della scorsa edizione:è evidentemente il più preparato,ma ciò non garantisce la vittoria finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2013)

Abbastanza assurda la non eliminazione di Agnese...


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

si in effetti. evidentmente sapeva troppo di sapone il dessert di guido


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2013)

non ho capito perchè nell'ultima puntata hanno graziato daiana, rinunciando di fatto a fare un'eliminazione. 

per guido mi spiace, io avrei eliminato agnese.
un'altra che sta rischiando tantissimo è suyen, credo che nelle prossime puntate verrà sicuramente eliminata, visto che ci è già andata vicina diverse volte.


----------



## Ena (13 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho capito perchè nell'ultima puntata hanno graziato daiana, rinunciando di fatto a fare un'eliminazione.
> 
> per guido mi spiace, io avrei eliminato agnese.
> un'altra che sta rischiando tantissimo è suyen, credo che nelle prossime puntate verrà sicuramente eliminata, visto che ci è già andata vicina diverse volte.



Penso proprio che l'hanno fatto perchè se non sbaglio avevano eliminato sia Giorgio che Federico qualche puntata fa..


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho finito di vedere Master Chef Usa. Sembrerà da pazzi, ma gli americani non sono affatto inferiori a noi ai fornelli. Anzi. Nella prima stagione c'è una ragazzina di 20 anni che, probabilmente, dà 3 piste a tutti i concorrenti italiani di questa edizione. La cucina ormai si è globalizzata.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho finito di vedere Master Chef Usa. Sembrerà da pazzi, ma gli americani non sono affatto inferiori a noi ai fornelli. Anzi. Nella prima stagione c'è una ragazzina di 20 anni che, probabilmente, dà 3 piste a tutti i concorrenti italiani di questa edizione. La cucina ormai si è globalizzata.



fino a prova contraria noi non possiamo dare un giudizio veritiero!!i piatti vanno assaggiati...


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, indubbiamente. Però la tecnica la vedi!


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho finito di vedere Master Chef Usa. Sembrerà da pazzi, ma gli americani non sono affatto inferiori a noi ai fornelli. Anzi. Nella prima stagione c'è una ragazzina di 20 anni che, probabilmente, dà 3 piste a tutti i concorrenti italiani di questa edizione. La cucina ormai si è globalizzata.



la ragazza è brava, pero' dai si e' presentata in finale con una milanese con gli spinaci... un po povero come piatto. il menu dell'altro finalista era molto piu ambizioso


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho capito perchè nell'ultima puntata hanno graziato daiana, rinunciando di fatto a fare un'eliminazione.
> 
> per guido mi spiace, io avrei eliminato agnese.
> *un'altra che sta rischiando tantissimo è suyen, credo che nelle prossime puntate verrà sicuramente eliminata, visto che ci è già andata vicina diverse volte*.



ed ecco che suyen va giustamente a casa. 
adesso vediamo nella prova esterna cosa combinano. 

maurizio ha rischiato tantissimo con quel risotto alle triglie.


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

bye bye agnese. Ma anche daiana non ha senso che stia li, lei è la prossima..

Ma quanto son ridicoli quei medioevali?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2013)

si, la prova in esterna con i tizi vestiti da medievali è stata imbarazzante.  

finalmente agnese si leva dalle palle. 
cmq si, anche daiana ha i giorni contati, non pensavo avessero così tante difficoltà a preparare un hamburger.


----------



## Ena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Per la vittoria finale punto su Andrea.. la prossima ad uscire sarà sicuramente Daiana, e forse Ivan


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Battuta d'arresto per Maurizio,ma almeno potrebbe servirgli per tenere i piedi per terra.Andrea bravo come al solito,con un po' di sicurezza in più sarebbe un serio contender.Agnese giustamente fuori dalle palle,seguita a ruota,verosimilmente da Daiana.
Ivan EROE nella prova esterna


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

la prova di sfilettare il salmone (con cracco che fa la dimostrazione lì al momento) l'hanno copiata pari pari dall'edizione americana con gordon ramsey


----------



## Ale (25 Gennaio 2013)

che fenomeno gordon ramsay


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio di lui solo lo chef Tony


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2013)

la prova delle interiora è stata schifosa.  

eliminati della puntata nicola (il lavapiatti) e la casalinga paola.


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2013)

la qualità è piuttosto bassa...basti pensare che c'e' ancora daiana in corsa..


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Febbraio 2013)

non può che vincere uno tra maurizio e andrea.Sono nettamente superiori a tutti gli altri


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea mattatore dei due episodi,al momento è il super-favorito con Maurizio subito dietro.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

maurizio si e' perso..


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2013)

ma non sono un po pochi 2 partecipanti bravi su tutta la gente che e' stata selezionata? Evidentemente quei 3 non sono granche come scopritori di talenti..


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma non sono un po pochi 2 partecipanti bravi su tutta la gente che e' stata selezionata? *Evidentemente quei 3 non sono granche come scopritori di talenti*..



Non penso siano loro a selezionare i 100 concorrenti finali e probabilmente vengono "indirizzati" anche per il gruppo ufficiale... dopotutto ricordiamoci che si tratta di uno SHOW televisivo quindi più che al vero talento si guardano le persone...


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daiana meritatamente eliminata


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

potrei già sapere il nome del vincitore!ho ricevuto una spifferata


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2013)

beh è arrivata fin troppo in alto per il suo tipo di cucina, molto casalinga e poco da grande ristorante. 

ivan è stato graziato alla fine dell'invenction test. 

cmq maurizio nella prova in esterna ha voluto fare il fenomeno finendo ultimo  alla fine rimane il favoritissimo ma certe volte vuole strafare con degli impiattamenti improbabili rischiando di compromettere tutto. 

lui e andrea si giocano la vittoria finale, sono troppo più avanti rispetto a quelli rimasti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> potrei già sapere il nome del vincitore!ho ricevuto una spifferata



se vuoi rivelarlo mettilo sotto spoiler  per non rovinarci la sorpresa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

personalmente preferisco andrea a maurizio!è stato stupendo veder cucinare barbieri

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh è arrivata fin troppo in alto per il suo tipo di cucina, molto casalinga e poco da grande ristorante.
> 
> ivan è stato graziato alla fine dell'invenction test.
> 
> ...



no preferisco non dire niente!!anche perchè mi è stata riportata la cosa quindi non sono assolutamente certo


----------



## esjie (8 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo guardo neanche pecchè con tutti quei pieces of shit io muoro. Dilusione.


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

per me Andrea ha superato Maurizio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Finalmente Daiana se ne va a casa...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2013)

Maurizio a volte eccede e finisce per strafare,ma se è in giornata li demolisce tutti.Andrea è molto più continuo,per questo secondo me vincerà lui alla fine.
A meno che l'avvocato....


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

oddio, l'avvocato...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

di fenomeni comunque non ce ne sono!nessuno mi ha impressionato letteralmente..tra tutti preferisco andrea..secondo me è migliore rispetto a maurizio


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)

che gran passera che e' marika.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2013)

fuori anche gli ultimi 2 anelli deboli rimasti, marika e ivan, anche se quest'ultimo nelle ultime settimane era in ripresa. 

all'avvocato è andata di lusso il fatto di aver vinto la prova in esterna che le ha fatto evitare il pressure test (che sembrava parecchio difficile), altrimenti credo sarebbe uscita lei al posto di ivan. 

andrea ha rischiato tantissimo, ma ormai è nella top 3. 
maurizio sembra lanciatissimo verso la vittoria, vedremo come andrà.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2013)

finale avvocato maurizio scontata. e vittoria di maurizio anche. l'anno scorso hanno premiato la crescita individuale e il coraggio, anche se la napoletana aveva mooolta più tecnica. Stavolta premieranno Maurizio perché più tecnico.
Anche se, secondo me, hanno sbagliato clamorosamente un paio di eliminazioni (Nicola su tutte).


----------



## Ale (15 Febbraio 2013)

scontatissimo che tra andrea e ivan avrebbero portato andrea, anche se dai commenti mi pare di aver capito che i maggiori progressi li avesse fatti ivan


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2013)

anche io credo che Maurizio sia avviato verso la vittoria


----------



## Ale (15 Febbraio 2013)

che poi riguardando la faccia di bastianich quando ha mangiato le spugne di andrea, secondo me lui lo avrebbe cacciato subito


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea nella preparazione del pesce e' parecchio deficitario


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Andrea nella preparazione del pesce e' parecchio deficitario



il che è una grave mancanza per uno che aspira a diventare chef


----------



## Bawert (16 Febbraio 2013)

A Tiziana é andata bene che doveva cucinare gli gnocchi.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi è paradossale.....

"gente che guarda programmi di cucina sgranocchiando patatine fritte secche e industriali"

non è riferito a voi è solo un paradosso....


----------



## Ale (18 Febbraio 2013)

e anche per quest'anno siamo arrivati alla fine. Molto meglio la scorsa edizione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

questa è la prima edizione che guardo e devo dire che il programma mi è piaciuto molto!anche se secondo me potrebbero migliorare molte cose


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2013)

in attesa del gran finale di domani


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Anche io ho preferito la scorsa edizione... cmq in generale il livello mi sembra veramente basso se consideriamo la versione Americana


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera la finale, spero solo che non vinca l'avvocato


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Stasera la finale, spero solo che non vinca l'avvocato



Io ho un po' paura onestamente.A livello di bravura la metto al terzo posto,ma è nettamente superiore agli altri a livello mentale,cosa che in una finale potrebbe fare la differenza.


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

forza mauriziooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

E' la prima edizione che guardo, non è male come programma. 

Secondo me vincerà Andrea


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

prima prova sul foie gras...Andrea in difficolta'


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

Maurizio primo finalista


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

è depresso andrea


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

peccato per andrea


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Andre 
E adesso non farmi scherzi,Maurizio...


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

"Torrone sbagliato"  Il bello è che pensa anche: "Devo trovare un nome per salvarmi lol"


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

non e' nulla di che la donna di maurizio, tantomeno la sorella


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

siamo vicini alla scelta finale...x ora preferivo i piatti della scorsa edizione


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

ho paura... stai a vedere che vince l'avvocato?


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci credo ha vinto l'avvocato  Meritava Maurizio sia per la fantasia che per l'età


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

purtroppo i miei informatori avevano ragione..sto programma è un pó una farsa


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Maurizio a volte eccede e finisce per strafare,ma se è in giornata li demolisce tutti.Andrea è molto più continuo,per questo secondo me vincerà lui alla fine.
> A meno che l'avvocato....





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io ho un po' paura onestamente.A livello di bravura la metto al terzo posto,ma è nettamente superiore agli altri a livello mentale,cosa che in una finale potrebbe fare la differenza.



CVD,la freddezza ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

meritava molto di piu' Maurizio....


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2013)

incredibile...tra i 2 litiganti il terzo gode. 

andrea s'è fatto fuori da solo, nella prima prova a 3 è crollato, soprattutto a livello mentale, si è visto subito che era insicuro, ansioso. 

nella sfida finale a 2, il menu di maurizio era più da alta cucina, ma anche più rischioso e alla fine è incappato nel suo solito errore, la voglia di strafare. 

l'avvocato è stata brava più che altro a sfruttare le debolezze degli altri, non solo stasera, ma lungo tutta la durata della serie.


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

che vergogna


----------



## Ale (22 Febbraio 2013)

Posto un video preso da youtube. 

E' un collage delle parti piu divertenti di questa seconda edizione di Masterchef


----------



## francylomba (23 Febbraio 2013)

nel frattempo.. lo sapevate? 
Tiziana, l'avvocato di Masterchef:
dall'#oligate allo scandalo Finmeccanica

Parla la vincitrice della seconda edizione del talent. Mentre si diffondono le voci del coinvolgimento di suo marito, Paolo Girasole, nell'inchiesta sulle presunte tangenti indiane della società. La moglie: "Non è così importante da essere coinvolto in queste vicende"


( preso da repubbblica )


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2013)

Maurizio,Ivan,Paola e Marika ospiti a "Le invasioni barbariche" su La7:


----------

